# [Résolu] Problème avec la variable PS1

## Fulgurance

Bonjour, voilà, après avoir fini finalement mon installation de Gentoo ainsi que de Plasma, je me suis rendu compte d'un petit bug (ou erreur de configuration, je ne sais pas ...)

Quand je suis sur la console, mon PS1 m'affiche livecd ??? Alors que je ne suis pas du tout sur un liveCD !!!

Et j'ai regardé mon fichier /etc/profile, normalement ça affiche le hostname, et mon fichier hostname normalement contient "MSI-GS73VR-6RF", mais pas le nom "livecd"...

Sauriez-vous pourquoi ça m'affiche ça ?Last edited by Fulgurance on Mon Mar 27, 2017 10:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Syl20

Il y a plusieurs scripts à vérifier :

- ~/.profile

- ~/.bashrc

- /etc/profile

- /etc/profile.d/*

- /etc/bash* (je n'ai pas tous les fichiers/répertoires en tête)

- /etc/env.d/*

- et peut-être d'autres...

Pour faire simple, si tu ne trouves rien dans ton répertoire personnel :

```
# grep -r PS1 /etc/
```

En parallèle, es-tu sûr du nom de ta machine ? Le fichier /etc/conf.d/hostname n'est (normalement) utilisé qu'au démarrage, par le service du même nom (s'il est actif, évidemment).

```
# hostname
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Ton système a-t-il redémarré ou es-tu encore en "chroot" ?

----------

## Fulgurance

Non, comme je l'ai déjà mentionné au début, je n'ai même pas de clé USB d'inséré, j'ai déjà redémarré depuis 2 jours et je suis sur ma gentoo de mon PC, ça c'est certain mdr.

Je vais du coup vérifié les fichiers que tu m'as linké Syl20

----------

## Fulgurance

Tiens pour que tu regardes:

```
grep -r PS1 /etc/

/etc/bash/bashrc:               PS1='\[\033]0;\u@\h:\w\007\]'

/etc/bash/bashrc:               PS1='\[\033k\u@\h:\w\033\\\]'

/etc/bash/bashrc:               unset PS1

/etc/bash/bashrc:# Set colorful PS1 only on colorful terminals.

/etc/bash/bashrc:               PS1+='\[\033[01;31m\]\h\[\033[01;34m\] \W \$\[\033[00m\] '

/etc/bash/bashrc:               PS1+='\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[01;34m\] \w \$\[\033[00m\] '

/etc/bash/bashrc:               PS1+='\u@\h \W \$ '

/etc/bash/bashrc:               PS1+='\u@\h \w \$ '

Fichier binaire /etc/udev/hwdb.bin correspondant

/etc/profile:   # Newer bash ebuilds include /etc/bash/bashrc which will setup PS1

/etc/profile:           PS1='\u@\h \w \$ '

/etc/profile:   PS1="${USER:-$(whoami 2>/dev/null)}@$(uname -n 2>/dev/null) \$ "

```

Le contenu de mon fichier /etc/conf.d/hostname:

```
# Set to the hostname of this machine

hostname="MSI-GS73VR-6RF"
```

----------

## Syl20

 *Fulgurance wrote:*   

> Tiens pour que tu regardes:

 

Un coup dans l'eau. Rien de bizarre là-dedans.

 *Quote:*   

> Le contenu de mon fichier /etc/conf.d/hostname:

 

C'est bon. Mais est-ce que la commande "hostname" te renvoie bien la bonne valeur ?

----------

## Fulgurance

Non, la commande me renvoie "livecd" ...

J'ai regardé au fait en faisant rc-update, le service hostname est bien activé ... je ne comprend pas là...

----------

## guitou

Hello.

A tout hasard, ce serait pas dans le fichier /etc/hosts?.. (voire tout simplement /etc/hostname)

Et sinon, au pire, un petit "grep -r livecd /etc" dans devrait permettre d'identifier la source du probleme.

++

Gi)

----------

## Fulgurance

Le fichier /etc/hosts ? Je te le link mais je ne pense pas, il sert pour la connexion au réseau, là je suis juste sur mon terminal :

```
# /etc/hosts: Local Host Database

#

# This file describes a number of aliases-to-address mappings for the for 

# local hosts that share this file.

#

# The format of lines in this file is:

#

# IP_ADDRESS   canonical_hostname   [aliases...]

#

#The fields can be separated by any number of spaces or tabs.

#

# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may not be 

# consulted at all; see /etc/host.conf for the resolution order.

#

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1   localhost

::1      localhost

#

# Imaginary network.

#10.0.0.2               myname

#10.0.0.3               myfriend

#

# According to RFC 1918, you can use the following IP networks for private 

# nets which will never be connected to the Internet:

#

#       10.0.0.0        -   10.255.255.255

#       172.16.0.0      -   172.31.255.255

#       192.168.0.0     -   192.168.255.255

#

# In case you want to be able to connect directly to the Internet (i.e. not 

# behind a NAT, ADSL router, etc...), you need real official assigned 

# numbers.  Do not try to invent your own network numbers but instead get one 

# from your network provider (if any) or from your regional registry (ARIN, 

# APNIC, LACNIC, RIPE NCC, or AfriNIC.)

#

```

Par contre, pour le fichier /etc/hostname, ce n'est juste pas possible puisqu'il n'existe pas sous openrc, c'est le fichier /etc/cond.d/hostname, je l'ai déjà linké d'ailleurs.

Sinon je te donne le retour de la commande grep -r livecd /etc :

```
grep -r livecd /etc

grep: /etc/gshadow-: Permission non accordée

grep: /etc/group-: Permission non accordée

grep: /etc/.pwd.lock: Permission non accordée

grep: /etc/cron.monthly: Permission non accordée

grep: /etc/shadow: Permission non accordée

grep: /etc/gshadow: Permission non accordée

grep: /etc/shadow-: Permission non accordée

grep: /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/.keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0: Permission non accordée

grep: /etc/ssl/private: Permission non accordée

grep: /etc/default/useradd: Permission non accordée

grep: /etc/skel/.ssh: Permission non accordée

grep: /etc/ssh/sshd_config: Permission non accordée

grep: /etc/passwd-: Permission non accordée

grep: /etc/cups/cups-files.conf: Permission non accordée

grep: /etc/cups/snmp.conf.default: Permission non accordée

grep: /etc/cups/cupsd.conf: Permission non accordée

grep: /etc/cups/snmp.conf: Permission non accordée

grep: /etc/cups/cups-files.conf.default: Permission non accordée

grep: /etc/ppp/pap-secrets.example: Permission non accordée

grep: /etc/ppp/pap-secrets: Permission non accordée

grep: /etc/ppp/chap-secrets: Permission non accordée

grep: /etc/ppp/chap-secrets.example: Permission non accordée

grep: /etc/polkit-1/localauthority: Permission non accordée

grep: /etc/polkit-1/rules.d: Permission non accordée

grep: /etc/cron.hourly: Permission non accordée
```

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que si je lance cette commande en ayant fait au préalable la commande su, ça ne retourne rien, et si je le fais en utilisateur normal, ça retourne ce que je viens de te linker.... Donc peut-être un problème de droit alors ?

----------

## Oupsman

Si cela ne te retourne rien en étant root (j'imagine que tu utilises cette commande su pour cela), c'est justement que tu as les droits pour regarder tous les fichiers. 

Quand tu regardes le résultat de ta commande grep, il te dit "permission non accordée"

Le message est assez clair selon moi. 

Peux-tu taper la commande grep livecd ~/.bash_profile ? 

Il ne me semble pas que ce fichier t'ait été suggéré depuis le début du thread.

----------

## Fulgurance

Oui c'était avec su.

La ta commande en utilisateur normal ou en root, ça ne me retourne rien.

----------

## sebB

Peux tu tester en rajoutant MSI-GS73VR-6RF dans ton /etc/hosts

```
127.0.0.1   localhost      MSI-GS73VR-6RF
```

Sinon ca donne quoi

```
hostname -s

hostname -a

hostname -f
```

----------

## Fulgurance

Alors j'ai modifié le fichier /etc/hosts.

Sinon hostname -s et hostname -f renvoie tous les deux livecd, par contre hostname -a ne renvoie que du vide (rien).

----------

## Fulgurance

Que dois-je faire du coup ?

----------

## netfab

Salut,

En root, que donne :

```

# rc-update | grep hostname

```

Essaie de réinstaller le paquet net-tools :

```

# emerge -av1 net-tools

```

(sujet similaire datant de neuf ans)

----------

## Fulgurance

Ah merci beaucoup, tu as résolu mon problème !   :Very Happy: 

----------

